# Physically connecting a server-based network to the internet.



## Novice2000

I want to create a server-based network at my home so I can learn how to install and maintain a server-based network.  After starting a thread on this topic before here at computerforum, people have given me some of the basics on how to get started.  I have one problem though.  I'm not quite sure how to hook up this network physically to the internet.  I have one computer, my home computer, hooked up to the internet right now.  I have AT&T DSL.  I have the 2Wire modem, which is a modem/router combined with 4 ports.  I have many questions though.  First, I was told that I need to install DHCP and DNS on my server.  I have one computer which I installed 2000 server on, which will be my server.  I installed 2000 professional on the other computer, which will serve as my client.  I want to connect these two computers to each other to create this server-based network.  But I also want to keep my home computer seperate so I don't mess anything up with it and my internet connection.  I was told that I need to hook up this two-computer server-based network to the internet to truly make it a server-based network, I guess so the dhcp and dns works or something like that.  Now, the thing I am confused about is the fact the my modem acts like its own dhcp and dns server.  My server will also be trying to do all the dhcp and dns stuff.  Here are the questions now:

1.  Won't these conflict each other if both the server and the modem are trying to do the dhcp and dns stuff?

2.  If the client computer is also connected straight to the 2Wire combination modem/router, won't the modem automatically give the client computer an ip address, which defeats the purpose of my whole server-based network which I'm trying to set up in order to learn from?

3.  I aslo don't want to use my current modem because I don't want to take the chance of messing it up.  Is there anyway I can hook a different modem to use strictly for my network and switch back to my regular modem when I want to use my home computer?

4.  How would I physically hook up this server-based network to the internet?

5.  How are server-based networks in a real work environment hooked up?  For example, do both the clients and the server both connect to the modem which connects straight to the ISP or does the server connect to the modem and the clients connect to the server without going through the modem, etc., etc.?

6.  If I do use a different modem strictly for my network, so I don't screw up my regular modem that I currently use with my home computer, will I be able to do this?  Will AT&T DSL only allow me to use only one modem without being able to switch back and forth between two modems?  What I mean by this is...does a modem have like some sort of mac address or something like that that AT&T will only recongnize one modem and no other?

7.  Basically, how should I hook this server-based network up to the internet here at my home with modems, hubs, switches, etc.?


----------



## tlarkin

I will try to break this up and answer it but I am going to tell you what I tell everyone.  Go out and get a couple of books and read them cover to cover.  I know that technical reading can get boring but if you want to understand the basics of networking, and server side services, go pick up a book on it.



Novice2000 said:


> I want to create a server-based network at my home so I can learn how to install and maintain a server-based network.  After starting a thread on this topic before here at computerforum, people have given me some of the basics on how to get started.  I have one problem though.  I'm not quite sure how to hook up this network physically to the internet.  I have one computer, my home computer, hooked up to the internet right now.  I have AT&T DSL.  I have the 2Wire modem, which is a modem/router combined with 4 ports.  I have many questions though.  First, I was told that I need to install DHCP and DNS on my server.  I have one computer which I installed 2000 server on, which will be my server.  I installed 2000 professional on the other computer, which will serve as my client.  I want to connect these two computers to each other to create this server-based network.  But I also want to keep my home computer seperate so I don't mess anything up with it and my internet connection.  I was told that I need to hook up this two-computer server-based network to the internet to truly make it a server-based network, I guess so the dhcp and dns works or something like that.  Now, the thing I am confused about is the fact the my modem acts like its own dhcp and dns server.  My server will also be trying to do all the dhcp and dns stuff.  Here are the questions now:



OK, so you have a server, a client and an internet connection.



> 1.  Won't these conflict each other if both the server and the modem are trying to do the dhcp and dns stuff?



Yes, you will need to decide whether to run DHCP off of your router or your Server.  DNS you can run DNS on both, but your router will have the DNS of your ISP.  It could just "bridge" the internet connection.



> 2.  If the client computer is also connected straight to the 2Wire combination modem/router, won't the modem automatically give the client computer an ip address, which defeats the purpose of my whole server-based network which I'm trying to set up in order to learn from?



I already answered this, but to clarify it even more, you may want a switch in between the client and the server.



> 3.  I aslo don't want to use my current modem because I don't want to take the chance of messing it up.  Is there anyway I can hook a different modem to use strictly for my network and switch back to my regular modem when I want to use my home computer?



You won't mess it up and you can always reset it back to defaults.  I wouldn't worry too much about that.



> 4.  How would I physically hook up this server-based network to the internet?



The same way you would any other computer.



> 5.  How are server-based networks in a real work environment hooked up?  For example, do both the clients and the server both connect to the modem which connects straight to the ISP or does the server connect to the modem and the clients connect to the server without going through the modem, etc., etc.?



I hook all of mine into a switch with an open port, gigabit if it's available.



> 6.  If I do use a different modem strictly for my network, so I don't screw up my regular modem that I currently use with my home computer, will I be able to do this?  Will AT&T DSL only allow me to use only one modem without being able to switch back and forth between two modems?  What I mean by this is...does a modem have like some sort of mac address or something like that that AT&T will only recongnize one modem and no other?



I don't see how you can screw your modem up.  If you turn off DHCP from the modem you can reset it or turn it back on.  If your router is also your modem it doesn't matter either.  You can't physically break them by configuring what services they run or don't run.



> 7.  Basically, how should I hook this server-based network up to the internet here at my home with modems, hubs, switches, etc.?



I would say yes, that way you can run patches and updates.


----------



## Novice2000

Thanks tlarkin.  Those were very helpful answers.  Thanks much.


----------

